

Show HN:A free platform for life scientists to centralize and automate data. - omnisci
http://www.stirplate.io

======
omnisci
Hello all, I'd love to get the feedback of any of the Life science HN members.

The ultimate goal here is to centralize, organize and automate scientific
data. There is such a big gap between basic research and technology that I had
to do something:) This is my answer to the many servers/NAS/USB keys I've set
up throughout my graduate career. Looking forward to any feedback you may
have, Keith

